# Recent Game calls



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

First is goose call in cherry burl, second is duck call in birdseye maple, third is duck call in cherry burl, forth is duck call in black ash burl, last is madrone burl goose call.


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

VERY nice!


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job! Too nice to take out in the woods.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice. For display only. Do not handle.


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks all I really enjoy making these!


----------

